

Alzheimer’s linked to buttered popcorn? - aginn
http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2012/08/10/butter-popcorn-chemical-linked-to-alzheimers/

======
PythonDeveloper
NO, No. no. Diacetyl, a compound found in butter, MAY be linked to alzheimers,
so IF it's true, ANY food with butter has this characteristic.

What you read is an idiotic staff news writer's spin. I mean, if they wrote
"English muffins linked to Alzheimers", nobody would have read it.

